# Which Application is creating tmp files



## TechOz (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,
I have a problem where I am getting alot files with the name FLT*.tmp created in the C:\Windows\Temp directory. this eventually causes C: to fill up and obviously causes problems.Is there a way to find out what application or process is creating these files ????

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That sounds like Malware. You should start a new thread in the Virus/Trojan and Spyare forum. Please read the link below for posting instructions and one of our trained experts will help you out.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You could use something like FileMon or process monitor to monitor the Temp folder to see which programs are writing to it and creating those files.

Process Monitor


----------

